

What happens if you hire a programmer who is better than the founder - illaigescheit
https://www.quora.com/What-happens-if-you-hire-a-programmer-who-is-better-than-the-founder-of-the-startup?share=1

======
jleyank
If the founder's not captive to his/her ego, the startup prospers. Talent is
talent - if it can be harnessed, magic happens.

